# How many of u have seen a therapist?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, i was just wondering how many of u have seen a therapist and if it helps. Do they record everything that u say because that would really put me off!


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Carla 777Yes I have seen two different therapists. These were both very important people in my life at the time I needed them. They helped me tremendously. When I first began therapy, I was entering adulthood very broken up inside due to my terrible past. My esteem was in the toilet. I didn't like myself at all among other things. I worked very hard with these two people. I trusted them very much with my feelings. I found them through friends that I trusted. I liked their style of treating me. I was never made to feel bad for any of my feelings. It was cool to have someone to listen to me for 50 min.lol. The heavy load I brought into adulthood is so much lighter and I am enjoying loving myself, which helped in loving others. I'm so different now. As far as their writing things down, I'm guessing that they take notes so they can respond to what you say, as in "a phrase or statement" they may want you to expand on. Also, I would imagine they keep documentation of your progress from session to session. Maybe I'm wrong.They see so many people. Maybe someone in counseling will come along and correct me. lol. It never bothered me cuz I trusted that what I said to them was in strictist confidence and would never leave the office. If I was a little uncomfortable with the note taking and if I felt comfortable with the therapist, I'd voice my concern about the writing. I'm sure they'd be happy to explain why.I'm in transition in my life these days and I'm still cleaning house inside. When I am employed again I hope to resume with my therapist to help me just a little. In the mean time I keep the tools I learned from them to help me get by. This is just my experience. I hope you get some answers. Sincerely Lori


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Yes, if you see a licensed professional strict confidence is the rule. As far as writing things down I do as little writing as possible. Notes are the bane of the profession.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

They can't share what you tell them in confidence (exception: if it breaks the law...& I think that may only apply to physicians), so don't worry about it.Been there.Has it helped? In some ways, yes. In other ways, no. My own life experiences have been my best teacher and these days I consider myself my own best therapist.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Done therapy on several occasions over time. THey take notes but not recordings. On the other hand, a hypnotherapist may make a recording for you to take home to listen to, but should the therapist doesn't keep one.AZ


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for your replys.


----------



## Marius (Jan 26, 2003)

I've been seeing a psychologist for biofeedback. The technique is called RSA Breathing, and it seems to help minimize some of the symptoms of IBS. I am considering whether to utilize his services to further manage anxiety. I have one more visit under the umbrella of RSA Breathing, and I plan to discuss further therapy to deal with the underlying emotional issues. I do believe it can help, and no, he doesn't write down anything I say. I'm beginning to believe that anxiety is far more important than IBS "experts" are saying it is. I will explain why in a new thread.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Marius, we have not talked much about breathing techniques on this BB. I have talked to Michael Mahoney (hypnotherapist) about it and it is something he teaches. I've done some research on the web about it and it seems to be helpful for IBS. Could you tell us more? Thanks,AZ


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

I would also like to read more about the breathing exercises.I learned "all body breathing" in dance technique classes... and I've learned to coordinate my breathing with my movements as well as my relaxation. It's a powerfully positive better health activity. I've also used it in conjunction with hypno to better control my IBS. I think we could all benefit from learning more about it.Thank you, Evie


----------



## Marius (Jan 26, 2003)

AZ Mom,The RSA Breathing Technique is a form of biofeedback, taught by a therapist, which can help alleviate some of the symptoms of IBS. It works by exerting some control over the parasympathetic nervous system, which (among other things) controls digestion.It is a symptomatic method of treatment, and as such, doesn't address the underlying issues. I'm having some modest success with it, but I am beginning to believe it may just be a varient of the placebo effect.Let me explain. I've been having a lot of trouble with what I thought was a bad L-5 disc, which was causing pain in the sciatic nerve. At the same time, I was seeing a therapist to learn RSA Breathing for some relief of my IBS-D symptoms. I asked if biofeedback could in any way help with the back problem, and the therapist said no. But he recommended I read the 3 books by Dr. John E. Sarno: Mind Over Back Pain, Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body connection, and The MindBody Prescription.I went to my local library and got Mind Over Back Pain. Dr. Sarno had been treating patients like me since the 1970's, and found that there was no correlation between degenerative disc disease and pain. Patients with pain might not have any degeneration, and patients with degeneration might not have any pain. He began to believe that the pain was caused by something else, generated by the mind as a reaction to stress. Other studies seemed to reinforce this: muscle tissue was building up waste products due to oxygen deprivation from constricted blood vessels in patients complaining of pain who were biopsied.I know this looks far afield from IBS, but stick with me! Dr. Sarno (and others in the field) named this condition TMS (Tension Myositis Syndrome), and found that many sufferers also had symptoms of colitis, spastic colon, IBS, tendonitits, ad nauseum. The theory is that these syndromes are a physical manifestation of repressed emotion. In effect, the mind produces physical symptoms as a defense mechanism, to prevent repressed axiety, anger, and fear from surfacing to the conscious mind.Dr. Sarno has, merely by educating patients to the particulars of TMS, achieved about an 88% cure rate over the years. I am becoming convinced that IBS is just another of the mind's weapons to prevent repressed emotions from coming to the surface. I have another couple of weeks before I see this therapist again, and am continueing to read on this subject. Already, my back pain and IBS symptoms are changing, as my mind tries to deny the truth. I have accepted the psychological origins of these syndromes, and it is a matter of time until my unconscious mind realizes the futility of creating these diversions. The back pain and grotesque digestive abberations are soon going to be a thing of the past. Will keep you posted.


----------

